# Tank Pics



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Right side angle


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Left side angle


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Center photo was very hard to take...I had to put the camera a little behind me and sneak a peek at the photo as I took it.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Last pic for now


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Nice you lucky @#@$ J/K

I wish I had room for a 180

Will


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That is one sweet looking tank!









Congrats again!









What are you going to put in there???


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll be putting my 14 rbp's in there. I'll take out the oscars and bring them to my lfs or something.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Sweet tank RCR.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

nice tank...where did you get it from?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Man that is alot of goldfish! How many are in there?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice rose, I like the choice of gravel and driftwood.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

what a lovely home your providing for your p's great pics nice gravel


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The gravel I think is the best part of the tank so far...I'm so happy the way it turned out. I just added 30 more large goldfish today to increase the amount of ammonia produced to get this thing cycled.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank..i like the stand alot..


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Thats a great setup!!
Wish i had a 180!!!

Cant wait to see p's in there!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I still remember the days when I thought an 80 gallon tank was big


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

man u should add more feeder fish i think ur Oscars are gunna stave to death (jokes lol) no man thats awsome i wish i could afford a HUGE tank!!!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

starve * * * * *


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

timmyshultis- Just so you know.....you don't have to re-post to correct a word. Theres an edit icon on the right upper corner on every post of your own. You can click it to take you back to your post to change words or add sentences or whatever you need to do.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

180gal!!! Sweet Kev!!! Im envious!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

So is this a goldfish tank or and oscar tank?









Nice tank man. I like those oscars.

~Dj


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tank, congrats!


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

wow thats a huge frickin tank.....

what equipment are you using on it?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

looking good. Wish I had a tank that big.


----------

